# Definition of "within 30 minutes..."



## cinco111 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi, ALL!

Could someone please support with documentation the meaning of "within 30 minutes" with regard to CPT code 96376?

In other words, if a push is given at 1:00 and a second push of the same substance is given at 1:30, can we code the second push since it is not technically within 30 minutes?

THANKS!


----------



## btadlock1 (Feb 12, 2013)

cinco111 said:


> Hi, ALL!
> 
> Could someone please support with documentation the meaning of "within 30 minutes" with regard to CPT code 96376?
> 
> ...



I would consider that within 30 minutes. Now, 1:31...that's outside the window. Just my opinion, though. Kind of splitting hairs, isn't it? I'd check with the specific payer in question.


----------

